# R Wear Studio on Windows 10



## freshpopcorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anyone got R Wear Studio to work with Windows 10 systems?

I've tried 3 different computers now that have Windows 10 and none will run. Works great on Windows 7 and XP.

I've downloaded/installed drivers from their site plus changed compatibility versions on my computer.

My Windows 7 laptop that I am doing all of my work on is getting long in the tooth.


Thanks in advance


----------



## lynx29 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi freshpopcorn,

I had the same problem as you? I contacted the carrier Rolland me to indicate an update via http://download.rolanddg.jp/en/upgrade/program/R-WearStudio_ver130_updater.zip


----------



## freshpopcorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks, I've updated the software with that version but still nothing. 

I take it you got it to work?


----------



## lynx29 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes it s ok on the mac book pro and vmware win10


----------



## freshpopcorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Will play around with it some more.


----------

